# Hairazor's Welcome to the Boneyard Party 2017



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I had a party for my co-worker's at the Library.

I went as a VooDoo Doll. Here are a few pics:

100_2597

100_0761

100_2598 - Copy


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

100_0767

100_2603

22815060_10214246940036274_8103282215269437366_n


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I had to look twice at that "stitching" around your mouth!:jol:

Love the skellie sitting on a sack with a leg coming out. It tells a little story.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job!
Great make-up too


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice! Where did you get the Cerberus?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I got him from Haunted Props, on sale YAY, in 2015.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Love it Jan! Your make up looks great I love the pins and stitching and WOW do you have some cool props! I hope the library staff enjoyed all the creative time it took to pull this together! Love all your skellies and the sense of humor with your arrangement of all the props! You have a keen eye about what looks good and you have an uncanny knack at finding good deals! (You should make a "Plague doctor Library Cop" to scare all the kids into bringing their books back on time!)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words. Glad you all realize it is "stitching" around my mouth rather than age lines. Everyone said they had a good time and they seemed to enjoy the games I had lined up.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm going back and looking at this. So cool that you do this at work. Looks like a lot of fun. I love the props as well. I remembeer seeing that cerberus prop awhile back and almost got him. Nice set-up!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very well done.


----------

